# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  TPIC6C595N ερώτηση

## acmilangr

θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω κάθε έξοδο του TPIC6C595N Shift register σε  30 leds

τα led θα έχουν την εξής διάταξη

5 led και μία αντίσταση 100ohm όλα σε σειρά
6 τέτοιες σειρές παράλληλα συνδεμένες. 
οπότε θα χρειαστώ 120ma σωστά; μπορεί αυτό να τροφοδοτήσει το TPIC6C595N με τόσα ma που χρειάζομαι; 

στο datasheet αναφέρει:
Eight Power DMOS Transistor Outputs of
100-mA Continuous Current
 250-mA Current Limit Capability

τι σημένει το 100ma και τι το 250ma; 

αν τελικώς μπορεί να δώσει μέγιστο ρεύμα 100ma τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση μου; απλά θα δώσει μέγιστο 100ma η κινδυνεύει να καεί;

----------


## manolena

Η έννοια "Continuous current"σημαίνει ότι κάθε μια απο τις εξόδους DMOS μπορεί να παρέχει συνεχώς χωρίς πρόβλημα 
υπερθέρμανσης στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα έως και 100mA ρεύματος. Για το "current limit" υποτίθεται οτι έχει δυνατότητα
παροχής ρεύματος στο κύκλωμα έως και 250mA αλλά για διάρκεια παλμού <100 ms και duty cycle <2%.
Το ρεύμα των συστοιχιών LED θα το υπολογίσεις βάσει των χαρακτηριστικών των LED. Γενικά, είναι λίγο αυθαίρετο
να ορίζεις μια αντίσταση ρεύματος χονδρικά αν δεν ξέρεις την κατανάλωση με σχετική ακρίβεια και μάλιστα σε 
καταχωρητές ολίσθησης όπως αυτός. Η παροχή ρεύματος κάθε εξόδου (open drain) θα μειώνεται ανάλογα με τη
θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσεται αν ξεπερνάς το μέγιστο ρεύμα παροχής. Για περιορισμένο χρόνο σε τέτοια
κατάσταση, δεν έχει και μεγάλο πρόβλημα.

----------

GeorgeVita (14-11-11)

----------


## acmilangr

εγω χρειάζομαι 120ma μόνιμα(20ma για κάθε γραμμή σύμφωνα με το  led που έχω, όχι αυθαίρετα). θα εχω πρόβλημα;

----------


## GeorgeVita

Σύμφωνα με το datasheet του TPIC6C595, το μέγιστο συνεχές ρεύμα είναι 100mA άρα πρέπει να αυξήσεις τις αντιστάσεις ή να μειώσεις λίγο την τάση τροφοδοσίας των LED για να είσαι στα "ασφαλή" επίπεδα. Θα ελέγξεις αν η τελική φωτεινότητα σε καλύπτει. Αν όχι θα βάλεις πιο αποδοτικά LED ρίχνοντας το ρεύμα ίσως και στα 12-15mA.

Πάλι δεν αρκεί μόνο αυτός ο υπολογισμός! Κάθε ολοκληρωμένο έχει ένα μέγιστο όριο ισχύος που μπορεί να καταναλωθεί επάνω του. Για το TPIC6C595*N* (dip package) είναι *1470mW στους 25°C με πτώση 11.7mW/°C* (σε μεγαλύτερες θερμοκρασίες). Αυτό μεταφράζεται σε 1060mW στους 60°C. Για να υπολογίσουμε την ισχύ σε κάθε έξοδο πρέπει να βρούμε την πτώση τάσης επάνω στο driver (0.85-1.2V). 



Για να μην μπλέξουμε με επιπλέον υπολογισμούς θα πάρουμε την χειρότερη περίπτωση 1.2V επί 100mA=120mW ανά driver, 8x120mW=960mW συν 25mW για το chip και είσαι εντάξει για *100mA/έξοδο* και θερμοκρασία στο chip *έως 60°C*.

*edit:*
Κάπως χειρότερα τα δείχνει και η καμπύλη του πίνακα 10:
 
"Εγγύηση" υπάρχει για 8 εξόδους με 100mA σε κάθε έξοδο στους 25°C ...
Στους 60°C μπορείς να έχεις περίπου 8x75mA

Παρά την καλή διάθεση των μελών στο forum δεν είναι εύκολο να προβλεφθούν όλα για μια καλή "τηλε-σχεδίαση". Θεωρητικά τα πάντα αναφέρονται στα datasheet αλλά πως θα μεταφερθεί η εμπειρία μέσα από 2-3 γραπτά σχόλια; Συνήθως η κάθε απάντηση φέρνει δύο νέα ερωτήματα ...

G

----------

manolena (14-11-11)

----------


## acmilangr

Βασικά με κατατόπισες πλήρως και σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον χρόνο σου.

ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα για το Project μου να αλάξω σχεδίαση (ίσως να βάλω 2 τέτοια chipset για να "μειώσω" το βάρος)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... ίσως να βάλω 2 τέτοια chips ...



Αν βάλεις 3 κλάδους ανά κανάλι θα μπορείς μετά να ανεβάσεις και το ρεύμα στα LED έως 25mA (αν επιτρέπεται).
G

----------


## acmilangr

νομίζω βρήκα καλύτερη λύση :
TPIC6B595 το οποίο έχει 150ma αντί για 100ma. 
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1305734.pdf

συμφωνείτε;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> νομίζω βρήκα καλύτερη λύση: TPIC6B595 το οποίο έχει 150ma αντί για 100ma, συμφωνείτε;



Ναι, φαίνεται ότι μπορεί να δώσει 8x120mA σε θερμοκρασίες 50-60°C:


G

----------


## acmilangr

και μιάς που μιλάμε για αυτό το TPC6B595 έχω μια απορία

αν δείτε στο datasheet έχει 3 pins που αναφέρονται ως gnd. Αυτό σημένει πως θέλει και τα 3 να συνδεθούν με την γή; η απλά το ένα απο αυτα (δηλαδή είναι γεφυρωμένα στο εσωτερικό του chip)

----------


## spiroscfu

Όπως και να έχει καλύτερα θα ήταν να γειωθούν όλα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούνται και για θερμική απαγωγή.

----------


## acmilangr

με ζορίζει όμως στην σχεδίαση του pcb

----------

